# Username change request



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

Is it possible to change my username from "xmguy" to "xm-musicianguy" OR "xmusicianguy"?

Thanks,
XMGUY/ Nathaniel N.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Your username cannot be changed. We usually don't do this unless you have a good reason.

Also, we don't change them if you have a large post count (usually over 100 posts).

Your option is to close your current account and open a new account if you wish to change your name.


----------

